# Banks are to make public statements on the outcome of their reviews?



## Brendan Burgess (23 Mar 2017)

From the [broken link removed]

5. Communications to customers
5.1. The lender is to make a public statement regarding the outcome of any review that it
conducts in respect of a relevant issue, including the steps that it is taking to correct the
relevant issue. This information must be available on the lender’s website. This public
statement is to be shared and agreed with the Central Bank prior to release. This public
statement is to be issued in advance of writing to potentially impacted customers.

ptsb did this. Did the other lenders issue statements?


----------



## SaySomething (23 Mar 2017)

@Brendan Burgess These two have done already.

AIB Tracker Mortgage Redress Statement: https://aib.ie/review-of-tracker-mortgages
UB Tracker Mortgage Statement http://digital.ulsterbank.ie/person...lster_banks_tracker_mortgage_examination.html


----------

